# Little foal beaten



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

<Please share as fast and far as possible as facebk keep removing this, 
this little in foal mare was flogged to the point of collapse in Grangetown 
Middlesbrough yesterday, it is still with the people who did this, please report 
and share> This was posted on my face book page any help out there rang the RSPCA who don't seem to care ?


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

B*****DS!!


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

On my FB page it says the person who took the photo and also called the RSPCA said they were racing it in this heat.

Whatever they were doing and wherever it happened the sh**s should be caught and jailed for a long time.


----------



## stargren (Jul 24, 2014)

the people want shooting makes me sick !!!


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

*cough gypsies cough*

None of the authorities will take them on!


----------



## stargren (Jul 24, 2014)

yeah i can tell but not all gypsy's are like this !


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't often come onto this section as I know absolutely nothing about horses but even I know animals need protecting from the heat, and definitely should not be racing. Cruelty isn't about any particular race or religion, it's about people, with a sadistic streak, who imo should be shot, wiped off the face of the earth, so they can't harm another living creature. 

Its sad for the little guy to have such irresponsible owners, and sad that I am not surprised at the lack of response by the RSPCA. Will someone remind me of their purpose and what exactly do they do, except advertising and cold calling for donations.

Off topic - my dog found an injured pigeon in our garden, I rang the RSPCA the advice was leave it where it is. The pigeon is being looked after now at a Wild Life Rescue Sanctuary. The RSPCA could have collected the bird and took it themselves, not everyone has transport.


----------



## QueenMoo (Aug 3, 2014)

The RSPCA are shocking with regards to horses. Then again, bring in some cameras, the press and offer money and they're there within minutes. 

Pour soul.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

This is a filly who was actually in foal as well, very sad


----------



## QueenMoo (Aug 3, 2014)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> This is a filly who was actually in foal as well, very sad


You're joking!? 
People disgust me.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

QueenMoo said:


> You're joking!?
> People disgust me.


Unfortunately not, she's only something like two as well, very sad


----------



## QueenMoo (Aug 3, 2014)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Unfortunately not, she's only something like two as well, very sad


No words


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Very sad...What is wrong with these people? :mad2:


----------



## QueenMoo (Aug 3, 2014)

branwen said:


> Very sad...What is wrong with these people? :mad2:


Idiots.
So many bloody idiots.


----------

